# Exhaust and petrol tank removal



## A.godfrey (Feb 25, 2015)

Today and good Friday I managed to complete a lot of the dismantling. I sort of followed the Haynes manual in the dismantling but at stages I decided I would cut parts out with a saw so that I didn't need to disassemble parts that could be difficult to put back together. 

Firstly I syphoned the petrol tank with a new contraption which was cheaper and better than the other one I bought. The device resembled a balloon pump so even if gravity couldn't siphon the petrol out I was able to keep pumping and get it all out. (this petrol is now good for the lawn mowers) Thankfully using this contraption I was able to complete the task relatively easily. 

Next I removed the fuel pump and hopefully should be able to Ebay it along with some of the other main components. I then un bolted the various bolts holding the tank in place (took longer than expected!) and ended up needing to saw the pipe which connects the filler tube to the fuel tank. 

Unfortunately I wasn't able to just drop the tank out the bottom and instead had to unbolt a bit of the exhaust and pull it out of the way. This probably took about a good 10 hours to get the fuel tank out!! 

I then used a grinder to cut the exhaust in half so that I didn't have to drop the rear axel. 

I am now at the stage where I am disconnecting the electrics to the engine, in preparation for engine removal.

Next on my list is putting together the engine hoist. 

so far I have spent at least 15 hours on the dismantling maybe a few hours more.


----------

